# Silhouette edit



## stepollard1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hiya guys,
I have taken a silohouette of my dog this morning while out on a walk, against a very vivid blue sky.
When I put the image onto my computer, i could dtill see faint bits of coulur in my dog, so how do I enhance the darkness of the silhouette without loosing background colour.

Cheers guys


----------



## Peano (Nov 16, 2010)

stepollard1 said:


> Hiya guys,
> I have taken a silohouette of my dog this morning while out on a walk, against a very vivid blue sky.
> When I put the image onto my computer, i could dtill see faint bits of coulur in my dog, so how do I enhance the darkness of the silhouette without loosing background colour.
> 
> Cheers guys



Select the dog, open a hue/sat adjustment layer, pull the Lightness slider all the way to the left.


----------



## stepollard1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Will give that a go thanks.


----------

